# Free t5 HO fixtures



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I have 1 4 bulb and a couple of single bulb T5 HO light fixtures, all work and have old bulbs in them, free local pick up. All are 24" fixtures so I think they use 20" bulbs.
I also have 3 older LED fish tank light, not very bright used for about 2 years, they have 3 LED strips in them.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Lights are spoken for


----------

